#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  [電影]虎兄虎弟(Two Brothers)

## MINE

http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf...439310&intl=us
6月底要在美國上映的電影"TWO BROTHERS"
是說一對虎兄弟...其中一個被人類抓走了
在長大之後又相逢的故事

在看"HOME ON THE RANGE"的時候有放預告片
光是預告片我就感動的快哭了啦QQ~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

貼一些劇照,對了.預告片在
http://www.apple.com/trailers/univer...thers/trailer/

----------


## Kofu

這老虎挺會演的喔XD
好希望快點看到~~[也希望上映的時候不要有考試XO]


小小老虎真的超級活潑的~~養在家裡大概跟小老虎同高度的東西都會被玩壞吧XD[個人經驗個人經驗~]

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 這老虎挺會演的喔XD
> 好希望快點看到~~[也希望上映的時候不要有考試XO]
> 小小老虎真的超級活潑的~~養在家裡大概跟小老虎同高度的東西都會被玩壞吧XD[個人經驗個人經驗~]


喔,你養過? o_O

報紙上說不少美國人把老虎當作寵物?尤其在德州...
買一隻小老虎只要400美金,比純種哈巴狗還便宜

----------


## Graywolf

嗯...其實老虎價錢部不貴
美國到是有不少人把大型貓科動物養在家中的
不過這些動物後來都很慘...

第一是因為雖然小時候可愛,但長大後危險性高
所以悲劇也難免會發生,當然他們也只有被就地正法的份...

第二是長大後不管是空間,食量上需求都變大,
食量變大開銷也變大,所以當飼主負擔不起時就放在那邊給他爛
生病的生病,餓死的餓死
看了真令人難過
既然養了他卻又這樣對他
明知道他是屬於大自然中的卻又將他養在家中
到底是不是真的愛護動物?

我看到這些大貓的情況,真的是很慘...
令人難過
所以說是野生動物的,還是讓他活在大自然中吧
隨便的飼養是對任何人及動物都不好

回歸正題...
好可愛的老虎XD
一定要看的呀~
(應該會上映吧?)

----------


## 狼馬

片名：Two Brothers 雙虎奇緣 (普)
出品：環球
國內代理：得利影視
執導：尚傑克安諾
主演：蓋皮爾斯 (時光機器)
官方網站：http://www.twobrothersmovie.net/
上映日期：已發行ＤＶＤ

http://movies.apple.com/movies/jp/mo..._200409_01.mov 
日版的預告片 ( 感動指數很高 ><~~ ) 


劇情大綱：
劇情設定在印度還英國殖民地時的故事，一對虎夫妻在一處古代寺廟中相識相愛結合之後生下一對雙胞胎，在這沒有人煙的叢林中，這虎家人快樂的生活，小老虎在父母的慈愛之下成長茁壯，直到，英國人的出現，虎父親為救愛子而被槍殺，這一對雙胞胎就這樣活生生的被分開了．．．．


觀後心得：
情感豐富的您，請先準備好面紙 ^^

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

http://www.books.com.tw/exep/prod/dv...tem=D020012097
可以從這邊買喔~博客萊的

----------


## 嵐澤

不曉得幾個人看過這部電影，不過我是沒買到，也沒找到可用的鏈接，殘念...
====
《虎兄虎弟》：關於老虎，或者人類？ 

　　這是一部關於動物，大自然，友誼和家庭的電影，那些關心和喜歡動物的人肯定會喜歡這部電影，影片的動物特效和剪輯做得非常地漂亮，強烈的真實性令人驚歎。
　　　　　　　　　　 --JamiBernard（紐約每日新聞） 

　　這並非一部適合兒童看的電影，從某些角度來講，帶孩子去看它是相當危險的。片中的老虎相當可愛，但這會誤導孩子對野生動物的理解而可能導致危險。同時，如果你相信人類對待動物的態度會如此和藹，那麼影片是非常感人的，相反，如果你不相信，那麼，影片就實在是太枯燥了。
　　　　　　　　　　 --Perlner（IMDB）

　 《虎兄虎弟》是一部"令人驚奇的，充滿藝術氣質的，非常純淨的電影。"
　　　　　　　　　　 --《時代週刊》記者

劇情：
    兩隻可愛的小老虎，出生在東南亞的叢林中，在虎父虎母身邊過著無憂無慮的幸福生活。他們是未來的森林之王，兄弟倆性格迥然不同，哥哥戈莫活躍而兇猛，弟弟桑哈羞怯而溫和。

　　以英國傳奇獵手艾丹•邁克拉為首的探險隊伍，為了得到古廟廢墟中的神像闖進叢林，侵入了老虎的領地，並開槍打死了為保護虎崽而發動攻擊的虎父。混亂中，兄弟倆和媽媽被人類無情的分開。兇悍的哥哥戈莫被賣到了馬戲團，嚴厲的訓練，無聊的表演和籠中的悲慘生活，擄走了他與生俱來的霸氣。而溫和的弟弟桑哈則成了當地法籍長官尤因•諾曼丁的兒子拉奧的寵物與玩伴。後來桑哈又被送去馴養成“鬥士”。在一年後的猛獸比賽中，兄弟倆再次相遇，無情的歲月和命運讓親兄弟展開了陌生的廝殺，但憑著記憶深處那童年兄弟間特有的目光，他們認出了彼此，並齊心逃回了叢林。然而他們重獲自由後給當地村莊造成了威脅，獵手邁克拉再次受命帶領捕獵隊去射殺老虎，但當他們看到，在危急時刻戈莫憑藉自己在馬戲團裏跳火圈的經驗，帶著自己的弟弟逃離了重重包圍的火牆時，他們被這對老虎兄弟之間的深厚感情感動了，放棄了追殺他們的計畫。戈莫和桑哈最終也找到了虎媽，重新回到了屬於自己的動物王國……

影評1

“動物之間的感情，最原始，也最感人。”在看完《虎兄虎弟》之後，人們也許對動物行為學家珍•古道爾的這句看似平淡的話體會更加深刻。在動物的眼中，人類的醜陋無所遁形。

　　我們必須得感謝讓•雅克•阿諾（Jean-JacquesAnnaud），這個曾在巴黎大學主修文學的法國老頭寫出了如此滌蕩人類心靈的劇本。也許有人會批評這位法國老頭越來越商業化，儘管他拍出了人們認為比杜拉絲的小說更為優秀的藝術電影———《情人》。《虎兄虎弟》源自這位法國導演多年來心中的一個理想———拍一部關於老虎的影片。最終在入行三十年以後，拍攝了他的第十部電影《TwoBrothers》（國內譯名：虎兄虎弟）。

　　沒有人否認這是一部商業片，因為老頭已經在美國生活多年，深諳好萊塢的那一套。2001年，這位法國人花了9000萬美元，為派拉蒙拍了一部徹頭徹尾的大片———《決戰中的較量》。蟄伏三年，阿諾又給我們帶來了《虎兄虎弟》。無論是片中好萊塢最常見的拍攝手法、史蒂芬•沃貝克的音樂，還是啟用的男主角蓋•皮爾斯，讓•雅克•阿諾從影片一開始就告訴人們，這是一部商業電影。但是，就是這樣一部商業片，卻依舊有著最具爆發力，最原始的煽情力量。有人說這是一部好多年不見的催淚電影。很多人看完這部影片後說，記得上一次為一部電影而放聲大哭，是在看《媽媽，再愛我一次》的時候。

　　有人統計過，影片總共有三個“情感釋放點”。影片的開始，在哥哥庫瑪爾為膽小的松嘎出頭，嚇跑那只可憐的小獾的時候，讓人情不自禁地開始感動；在母老虎拼命要咬斷繩索，試圖救出愛子卻最終重重地被車子甩到地上的時候已經開始淚如泉湧；影片最後母子仨一家團聚的時候，影院中已經泣不成聲。

　　當然，這一切都得感謝一個人———影片的編劇和導演讓•雅克•阿諾。沒有人統計過是否還有別人憑藉第一部電影處女作就獲得奧斯卡獎，但三十年前，讓•雅克•阿諾憑藉處女作《白與黑》就已經做到了這一點。十五年前，阿諾拍出了自己導演生涯中最為輝煌的一部影片《熊的傳說》。而十年前，他又拍出了一部讓東方人愛不釋手的電影《情人》。於是，這個法國老頭便和動物以及神秘的東方結下了不解之緣。

　　讓•雅克•阿諾說，《虎兄虎弟》這部充滿美感和詩意的電影是他所有十部電影中最喜歡的。他將時代背景定格在了上世紀二十年代的印度支那，所有東方和西方、人類和動物，一切矛盾和衝突都集中到了一個極具爆發力的點上。情節的發展非常合乎情理，偶然中透著必然。所以從原本的兄弟手足到兄弟相殘，再重新回歸到兄弟手足的時候，周圍的人們在會心地微笑。

　　整部影片，阿諾細膩地用鏡頭表現著自己的感情，用動物所營造的美好圖景，來映襯人在現代化的過程中所表現出來的冷酷與殘忍。動物與人類，東方與西方，交織成一個關於生命本身的哲學命題。

　　影片的結尾證明，讓•雅克•阿諾是一個溫情的導演。當總督的兒子拉奧獨自一人走入叢林，對著兇悍、健碩的松嘎獨白的時候，人們無不為他捏一把汗。但是，本來是一個悲劇的故事又出人意料地成為了喜劇。

　　看得出來，阿諾在影片結尾刻意淡化戲劇衝突所能夠帶來的衝擊力。但用這樣一個結尾，無疑讓人們在走出電影院的時候，能夠有一份不錯的心情，然後接下來認真地思考，應該為那些可愛的動物做些什麼事情。不指望《虎兄虎弟》能像阿諾憑藉《熊的傳說》為自己再拿幾個凱撒獎；更不指望這部影片能成為經典。很多人說，這部電影非常適合父親帶著自己不滿七歲的兒子去看，然後要做的就是父子倆相互擦眼淚。作為一個電影導演，能看到這樣一個動人的畫面，他成功了。

　　在評價這部感人至深的影片的時候，不得不提到另外兩個人———影片的作曲史蒂芬•沃貝克（StephenWarbeck）和影片的攝影師讓•馬里•雷弧（Jean-MarieDreujou），《比利•艾略特》讓我們見識了沃貝克的功力；雷弧則更是放棄了看似完美的CGI技術，他在柬埔寨寺廟中拍攝的許多捕捉老虎的長鏡頭和跟攝鏡頭，堪稱偉大。

影評2
　Dear Walker:

　　很高興能夠獲得這個偶然的機會參與到中影集團組織的影片推廣活動中來，並且對貴公司組織的這次活動表示大力的支持和感謝，感謝你們將如此優秀的影片帶到我們的生活中，並希望能夠更多的參與類似的活動．


　　雖然距觀看影片時日已久，而回味之情仍舊無法消失，一提起這部影片，頓時又是百感交集．當時就想寫點什麼，不過我想隔些日子還能夠沉澱下來的東西才應該是更真實更深刻的吧．．．．．．

　　我懷著好奇和審視的態度走進的放映廳，卻帶著滿面的淚水和滿心的感激走出了中影公司的大門．．．．．．

　　原本還在自嘲感情太過脆弱，兩隻老虎居然讓自己一把鼻涕一把眼淚的狼狽不堪．沒帶紙巾的我只有厚著臉皮不好意思的向鄰座的女士求助，就在我抬頭的那一刻，我驚奇的發現，在座的觀眾幾乎都在輕拭眼角的淚痕．．．．．．突然開始得意的竊笑，替這兩隻老虎而得意？還是替影片的導演而得意？還是為向大家傳播這部影片的人而得意？我想大概沒有弄清楚的必要了．

　　在如今喧囂的都市中，人的內心逐漸滋長蔓延的是永不滿足的欲望和浮躁，逐漸消失或隱匿的是內心的質樸和純真，而這卻是現今社會最最珍貴的，難以用金錢和物質所求得的！令人意外和驚喜的是，這兩隻老虎卻如此輕易的做到了．．．．．．！

　　我相信看過<>這部影片的所有人——無論他是少不經世的孩童或者閱歷豐富的老者，無論他的內心多麼堅強或者堅硬，都會在這“兩隻老虎”面前融化！毫不誇張的說，這兩位＂森林之王＂在不經意間征服了我們的內心，喚起了人類的良知！而這個過程居然令我們渾然不覺．不禁想起了一句詩詞：隨風潛入夜　潤物細無聲．．．

　　不同的文化終究可以通過藝術而融合，最自然最純真最美好的東西永遠最能夠打動人的內心！

　　那一個眼神，一聲呼喚，一次跳躍，甚至一縷陽光都深深印在了我的腦海之中．．．．．．讓我們像這兩隻老虎一樣回歸自然，敞開內心，擁抱生活！

　　王雨（觀眾）

　　２００４年１０月１４日午

影評3
 自然寓言藝術大成《虎兄虎弟》印象
　　《虎兄虎弟》可以說是導演讓•雅克•阿諾一部集大成的作品。故事主角選擇了兩隻可愛的老虎，延續了《熊》中人與自然的主題。柬埔寨濃郁的東南亞風光可以和《情人》中的越南風情相媲美。有深厚文學功底的導演仿佛對宿命式的二元對立、雙線發展的故事模式情有獨鐘，在《兵臨城下》之後，在《虎兄虎弟》我們再次看見主人公與命運的較量。


　　這樣來描述《虎兄虎弟》並不是說這是一部缺乏新意的電影，相反這可以看成是導演讓•雅克•阿諾一種成熟風格的代表作。難怪對於這部電影，阿諾也自信地說：這部充滿美感和詩意的電影是他所拍攝的十部電影中最喜歡的一部。

　　《虎兄虎弟》講述了兩隻小老虎在老虎爸爸被探險家殺害後，開始各自漂泊。分開後兇猛的哥哥剛剛習慣人類的關愛，就被賣到了馬戲團，牢籠生活與殘酷訓練漸漸磨去他的銳氣。而溫和的弟弟成為了當地法籍長官的兒子拉奧的寵玩伴。最後為了取悅上級，老虎弟弟還是被送去培養成“鬥士”參加決鬥。在人類的操縱下，這對失散的老虎兄弟，竟然在人聲鼎沸的鬥獸場相逢，被人當成取樂的工具。幸運的是，在廝殺的過程中，兄弟倆還是憑藉熟悉的氣味認出了彼此，並齊心協力地逃出牢籠，回到了叢林。但是它們卻對當地的村莊構成了潛在的威脅，地方官諾曼丁派探險家邁克拉裏去把它們殺掉。在被火焰包圍的危險時刻，哥哥使出了在馬戲團穿火圈的本領，帶著弟弟跳出火海。在暗處埋伏的邁克拉裏看見這兩隻老虎快樂地回到屬於它們的那片叢林時，他猶豫了是否應該開槍射殺他們。

　　兩隻小老虎從流落人間到回歸森林，他們的命運中的每一步都牽動人心。小老虎弟弟與孩子的友誼，證明了人之初與自然的統一，老虎哥哥與探險家的情意，表現了人自然天性的回歸。最後孩子與探險家目送老虎哥倆走入叢林深處，樹林又恢復了以前的寧靜、安詳。而且他們的媽媽還在家了等著這哥倆，以後他們又能幸福的生活在一起了。這樣完美的結局，正是所有善良的人們的願望，也是人類與自然和諧相處的企盼。

　　這是一個成長主題的影片。兩隻老虎從眼中還略帶羞澀的幼孩，歷經苦難，遠遊他鄉，最後回到家鄉，成長為堅強勇敢的森林之王。

　　這也是關於人類發展的寓言。探險家從一個獵殺者、盜寶者，最後成為一個古老文明的繼承者，動物的朋友。就像老虎兄弟居住的這個森林一樣，佛像、石刻、經文和洞穴這些人類文明跡象只是森林的一部分。輝煌的人類文明就是在綠草覆蓋下的石像，最後也就是自然的一部分。

　　在讓•雅克•阿諾的電影中總能讓我們領略到一種平等的“大自然”的含義。這個自然是由整個天然環境、動物與人組成的，人與動物在天然的環境中是平等的。這種平等總是通過動物的善良人性與人類的邪惡獸性相對應來表現的。

　　電影開頭虎兄虎弟和他們的父母幸福的生活在柬埔寨熱帶雨林中，老虎兄弟愉快在山林間打鬧，老虎夫婦情意綿綿在溪邊棲息，這樣的畫面建構的幸福的家庭概念實際上是人類自己所認同的。這種人性的幸福感的賦予，正是為了表現人類對動物家庭的破壞的非人性。

　　兩隻小老虎的赤子之心、兄弟之情也是感人至深。在決鬥場上，他們一起逃出的機智，出逃之後的淘氣就像兩個叛逆少年的惡作劇。這些段落讓人看後忍俊不禁。影片中有時候某種人性的表現，是人與動物一種共同性的趣味式的展現。老虎弟弟與兒童拉奧一起遊戲、一起睡覺就像是一對一起成長的小夥伴。老虎哥哥與探險家艾丹•邁克拉裏的情意，更像是孩子對成人的依賴。正是因為與動物的相處，也喚起了人們久違的善良、純真。

　　與動物相反，電影中的人類對財富權勢無止境的欲望，正是人的獸性：貪婪與殘忍。他們為了得到財富獲得權利，可以破壞自然，甚至可以破壞祖先留下來的文化寶藏。他們當然也可以把動物當成盈利的工具而不是當作一個平等的生命。他們甚至可以強迫同類動物自相殘殺，破壞生命的道德尊嚴。人類之間相互欺騙，他們為了自己的利益總是可以不顧一切的。探險家艾丹•邁克拉裏為了柬埔寨山林中的古老寶藏，殺死了虎兄弟的爸爸。當地法籍長官尤因•諾曼丁為了取悅上司，設計獵殺虎兄弟的媽媽。當地法籍長官尤因•諾曼丁以違法為藉口逮捕探險家艾丹•邁克拉裏只是為了分得一份利益。

　　與《熊》比較起來，在《虎兄虎弟》中人類這個方面的戲被加強了很多，人物增多了，人物關係也複雜了。但是人們還是無法與可愛的動物相比，虎兄虎弟還是真正的主角。

　　雖然導演讓•雅克•阿諾總是在有意無意之間，在影片中設計一些二元對立的因素，但是導演最終總是將一個個矛盾化解。《虎兄虎弟》中讓•雅克•阿諾不遺餘力的表現神秘迷人的東南亞雨林，也許在導演看來，大自然有一種偉大的力量，它能把一種都包容在其中，這也是一切矛盾和解的根源，一切都回歸自然。阿諾說：“《虎兄虎弟》蘊涵了三種我最癡迷的東西：野生動物世界、神秘的宗教和美麗的亞洲大陸風光。我曾對20世紀的南美大陸作了很多的研究，從中發現了許多令人驚奇的照片、水彩畫、模型和油畫，這一切都充實了我的故事。而且還包括我個人偏愛的早期雕刻。在我所收集的圖片中有大量的被美麗而奇妙的植物纏繞的寺廟，其中有幅圖片的角落裏還有一個幼虎，就是這幅圖畫一直停留在我的腦海中，激發了我創作這部電影的靈感。”

　　在觀眾對好萊塢的人工奇觀日漸麻木的今天，《虎兄虎弟》中旖旎的自然風光，靈氣十足的動物讓我們眼前一亮。電影中老虎兄弟一家棲身的神秘洞窟，茂密植被覆蓋的古老佛像，潺潺的溪水邊樹影婆娑裏的精美石刻，柬埔寨的古樸民俗。當然最令人難忘的還是老虎與你擦身而過的一瞬間，感受到的力量、速度和野性的美麗。讓•雅克•阿諾以歐洲電影精工細作，用頗具人文色彩的鏡頭語言，還原了一個色彩斑斕的大自然。比起《熊》中的北歐風景，濃濃的亞洲風情給電影憑添了幾分神秘。（作者：顏彥）

影評3
　10月，一層秋雨一層涼。與此形成鮮明的對照的是，中國電影市場呈現出一種夏天未退的熱力和激情。神秘的《2046》和《哈利波特與火焰杯》的猛烈攻勢為中國電影市場增添了不小的“氣焰”。嘗過了後現代碎片式的都市況味，體驗過了魔法的又一次威力和神秘，也許是時候換換口味啦！法國導演讓雅克阿諾的作品《虎兄虎弟》有理由帶給觀眾不一樣的體驗。


　　先說導演。讓雅克阿諾是一位非常具有國際市場意識的法國導演。他拍攝的很多電影都獲得了國際認可。其中很多人熟知的1988年的《熊的故事》曾在歐美各國大獲成功。《熊的故事》在一種安靜的注視中，展現了人與自然之間的二元對立關係。最終這種二元對立以熊對人的“寬恕”結束。從中不難發現導演的意圖和態度：人始終在對自然的征服的過程中獲得“自信”和安全感。很多時候，征服畸變成了貪婪的索取，這勢必引起自然的“報復”性行為。不同的導演對這種矛盾關係的處理顯現出不同的態度。在讓雅克阿諾的電影中，我們可以看到熟悉的好萊塢風格。它在緊湊的節奏中讓觀眾體驗了矛盾的對立和“完美”解決。之所以說“完美”，是因為它符合了觀眾大團圓式的美好想像。

　　延續著這種風格，我們在《虎兄虎弟》中仍然可以再一次感受到人與自然之間的這種矛盾關係。影片的“主人公”是兩隻幼年的小老虎。它們和自己的父母生活在柬埔寨的熱帶叢林中。人類的挖寶行動驚動了這個“虎家庭”的平靜生活。兩隻小老虎分別輾轉至不同的環境之中。一年以後，它們都成長為年輕的雄性老虎。柬埔寨年輕的繼承人為了樹立自己的威信，組織了一場殘酷的“餓虎相爭”的儀式。而相互鬥爭的恰恰就是兩隻失散一年的老虎兄弟倆。在這個關鍵時刻，兄弟倆是否會落得兩敗俱傷的悲慘下場？導演的處理是，親情之間的血緣連結讓它們在關鍵時刻認出了對方。它們成功逃離了人類的束縛。然而，面對老虎和人類之間吃與被吃的危險關係，人類再次拿起武器，要對這兩隻“潛在威脅者”趕盡殺絕。不過，在導演看來，無論是人類的理智還是不理智，都無益於問題的解決。而在自然和人類之間架起溝通橋樑的任務就落在了兒童身上。其實在《熊的故事》中，這一點已經有所表現了。無疑，兒童是純潔的。他們的愛往往是純粹的，不帶任何功利心的。影片中，地區長官的小兒子和老虎哥哥曾經有短暫的相處。他和老虎哥哥之間產生一種內在的默契。最後，他用自己的行動說服了獵手放棄了殺戮計畫。於是，老虎再次獲得了徜徉在叢林的陽光中的權利。當觀眾看到劫後餘生的老虎家庭終於能再次享受陽光時，能不為之感到欣慰嗎？也就是在老虎遭受災難的前後的對比中，導演讓我們與老虎感同身受，從而產生對動物的“惺惺相惜”。從這個意義上說，讓雅克阿諾是一個動物保護者，這部電影具有很強的環境和動物保護意識。

　　如果說對人與自然之間矛盾關係的處理主導著影片的敍事主線，那麼對動物之間的親情表現則是這部《虎兄虎弟》感人的原因所在了。這部電影與眾不同的是，它的“主人公”的老虎，而不是人。對於老虎兄弟之間的親情處理，是這部電影的一大亮點。兩隻老虎的個性鮮明，不至於讓觀眾混淆彼此。老虎哥哥富有進攻性，而老虎弟弟則顯得比較懦弱膽小。當兄弟倆在“餓虎相爭”的賽場上相遇時，老虎哥哥對弟弟的保護細節在它們的腦海中閃過，促成了彼此相認。還有一個很感人的前後對照細節。老虎弟弟在馬戲團被馴過跳火圈。當兄弟倆被火圍困時，老虎弟弟成功跳過人類設置的火圈險境。然而，哥哥卻沒有這個勇氣。弟弟竟然冒著危險跳了回來。它在給哥哥做示範：看！這並不難做到！加油！在弟弟的鼓勵下，哥哥也成功地克服障礙，跳過了致命的陷阱。

　　《虎兄虎弟》的拍攝地點在著名的柬埔寨的吳哥窟。在這片有著悠久歷史的熱帶叢林中，隨處可見雕琢精細的佛像。它們已經和這片森林融為一體。在清澈見底的河床，你會驚訝地發現雕著花和鳥的圖案。魚兒在水中游淌，和遙遠的歷史相擁。歷史和現實的雜陳交錯，古老和新鮮的和諧相融，這一切都構成了大自然的無窮魅力。讓雅克阿諾似乎很癡迷于這種原生態的異域風情。《情人》的發生地點在越南的西貢；《熊的故事》則在遙遠的阿爾卑斯山脈。環境的設置不僅成為影片的一大看點，而且也營造了電影的整體氛圍。

　　今年年初的《鳥的遷徙》自面世以來就得到很多觀眾的青睞。延續著這股“動物熱潮”，相信《虎兄虎弟》能夠找到自己的位置。 （黃新萍）

劇照：
http://photo.sohu.com/20040917/Img222100912.jpg
http://photo.sohu.com/20040917/Img222100942.jpg
http://photo.sohu.com/20040917/Img222101000.jpg


---繁體化了一下

----------


## Graywolf

這部已經直接就有DVD可以買囉~

我想直接查他的英文可能就可以囉~

(因為在譯名上會有些許不同)

其大概資料如下

---------------------------------------------------

中文片名：雙虎奇緣

英文片名：Two Brothers

法國上映日期：2004/04/07

北美上映日期：2004/06/25

台灣上映日期：未映 (直接發行出租!)

----------


## FlameWolf

超喜歡這部片子，可是都沒有見有賣……
在影院看的……尤其是看到最後在火海裏的那一幕之後，覺得被深深震撼了……有時候，動物見的感情比人來的更真實，更偉大

----------


## SHIBA INU

偶然看到HBO這個月要撥出：
1~半小時後.....XP
2~3月5日 (日) 上午 6:30  
3~3月13日 (一) 下午 7:15  
4~3月14日 (二) 上午 4:15  
5~3月24日 (五) 下午 5:45

----------

